# Are you Materialistic?



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Would you consider yourself Materialistic? Have you been called Materialistic? If so, why? What makes you want, buy the things you do? 



I have a "Thing" for well made bags, shoes.............Jewelry, cosmetics.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no im not materialistic

no, ive never been called materialistic.

i have little interest in acquiring things. not to mention the fact that im a poor.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

If I see something I want and I have the money to buy it, then I buy it. But, I don't want very many things. Therefore, I voted no.

The things I want usually either entertain me or are used in a hobby (like astronomy). I don't buy expensive clothes or cars or anything like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, and I have never been called materialistic. My aunt and uncle and stepsisters? Maybe, but not me. :no


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't think I am. I get little pleasure from material things. I tend to get more satisfaction from my work.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not materialistic.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Bon said:


> Would you consider yourself Materialistic?


Hmmm. Don't consider myself materialistic, as I'm not into buying lots of "stuff". But I probably am to a small extent, so I put yes. I usually only buy things (clothes/shoes, etc.) when I actually _need_ it, but I'll occasionally get something just because I take a fancy to it.



> I have a "Thing" for well made bags, shoes.............Jewelry....


I like those too! :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

At this moment I'm wearing a hooded sweatshirt made in East Germany. Given that nation hasn't existed since 1989, you can get some idea of how old it is. I keep it even though the zipper hasn't worked in the last decade. My shirt looks like it was blasted with a shotgun given all the holes in it. I'll pick up a penny if I see one on the ground. My cheapness is stunning.

I guess the above is sufficient evidence that I'm not materialistic.

I do love money though. "Money & Investing" is by far the best section of the Wall Street Journal. I hold a degree in finance -- as close as you can come to a degree in money. But unlike most folks I just like to collect money and invest it. Spending is a foreign concept to me and I try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I am very materialistic and superficial. It doesn't make me a bad or shallow person, I just think that realistically it's what the world demands. People wouldn't look at me twice if I was badly dressed, etc.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

The materials keep me happy. That's just me though. :stu


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I want so badly to say no, but I believe that would be a lie. I absolutely LOVE to buy books, DVD's, and metaphysical tools for my practice. I have over 300 DVD's, plenty of books, and a fair amount of candles and other such things. Does 'owning' those items consider me to be materialistic?? I seriously never thought of myself as that before. Even though I am a girl, in general I do not like to shop. I literally despise it unless I am looking for the above. But yeah, that is my input 

PS~ Just to add something... I am proud to not follow the girl stereotype :lol


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, i would consider myself materialistic. I need my comforts which are material possessions, and I do like quality and efficiency. Sometimes it doesn't bother me though, but materials are something i just can't compensate for..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I actually owned stuff.. I probably could answer a lot better. I'm cheap and never buy anything for myself other than dvds, so I guess not. Although, I'd probably deform someone if they stole my dvd collection :cig
No one else would want to watch them, anyway.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I was having a conversation with a friend.........He sent me this..............He proved his point.........

take your jewels and your trinkets and your golden nuggets 

take your prada bag and your tommy jeans


take it all with you when you die alone in your oversized house

full of rooms you never use and mirrors that show how

nice your clothes fit your dead body as it lies there on your

persian rug beneath your crystal chandalier.

go ahead.

take it all.

we don't need it. 

but we are proud of you.

and jealous.

what was your name again?


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I need very few things to be happy. I guess that is why I like camping. I enjoy speding time with people, that is far more interesting to me than owning things.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmm... tough call for me. I'm not greedy about money, but I do like a good product when I see it.
Especially if it has slick packaging. I'm always attracted to DVDs in unique packaging...
I like cool machines too...
Come to think of it, I got a lot of money sitting on my shelves.

So I'm technically materialistic...


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

no, not very materialistic.
why?
because im an info geek. i value ideas and information 100X more than any 'thing'. lol
=p


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Not as much as some people my age, but yeah, I guess I would consider myself to be materialistic. I am not happy about it though. I want to want less, lol.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

No. I'm too poor to be materialistic. I set the thermostat at 55 degrees the vast majority of the time, for example.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> No. I'm too poor to be materialistic. I set the thermostat at 55 degrees the vast majority of the time, for example.


i hear you!

we have a lot in common after all!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

No, I don't really buy things unless they serve a useful purpose or are for someone else. I just selfishly hoard my cash in secret chambers deep underground


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My money goes straight to my savings account.
I went for nearly two years without a job, so I knew I had to postpone a lot of things. Things just aren't as important to me. It was never really much of an issue, but now is even less of one.

My only problem is that I forget that I should buy people gifts or send them cards. Darned SA!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Not as it's traditionally defined. Most of my money just goes to the bank. But I do buy a lot of books, and will sometimes pay rather a lot of money if it's something I'm interested in. My apartment is carpeted with books, but not much else.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess I am materialistic. I get a lot of enjoyment from books, movies, good food & drink, PC games, etc. I had such a bad habit of compulsively spending money on those things, that this year I resolved to cut back. For example, now I get books from the library, and I don't eat out as much. But I'm doing that for mainly for fiscal reasons, not because I shun material things.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I admit it. I try not to be but I can't help it. If you saw my room you'd know what I was talking about. I think I'll take some pictures and put them up in the photo section later.

Anyway, as for the questions I'm a sucker for accessories. Not shoes, clothes, or cds... Accessories... ie rings, necklaces, ankle chains, tiaras, earrings, shiny belts, bracelets, toe rings, bands, etc. I buy about 30-40 new things a year and lose 30 of them before the next.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Not really. I'd be happiest living in a small space, with very little material items. I am a bit of a minimalist (despite being brought up with a bit of wealth around me).


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

**** no. That's boring.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Nah, I'm very low-maintenance.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I am materialistic. I recognize it as a coping mechanism for my SA. I think "if I have great clothes, nice shoes, drive an expensive car, then I will be as good as everyone else and they will not think poorly of me."

It's a problem, I know, add to that my impulse control issues and its just another way that I am a mess!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

christiem said:


> I am materialistic. I recognize it as a coping mechanism for my SA. I think "if I have great clothes, nice shoes, drive an expensive car, then I will be as good as everyone else and they will not think poorly of me."


That's interesting. I do the same thing, except in male terms: I'm a "success," so women don't reject me out of hand.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, very. I keep thinking that If I have the best of everything that it will somehow make me happy. And sometimes it does. Carrying a nice bag or wearing a hot pair of shoes makes me feel good. Being surrounded by pretty things also makes me feel good. But I don't judge people at all if they aren't into that sort of thing. It's to make ME feel good. I could care less what other people have as long as they are nice to me and other people.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Materialism is a *joke*.

.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

LittleZion said:


> Materialism is a *joke*.
> 
> .


Why do you think so? Some people like nice things, and wouldn't be happy with just the bare essentials of life. I don't think materialism is such a bad thing, as long as you don't become greedy, stuck-up or bankrupt.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Rindy said:


> LittleZion said:
> 
> 
> > Materialism is a *joke*.
> ...


Ok, sorry, I wasn't criticizing nice things. I have some nice things myself (plasma HDTV).


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

LittleZion said:


> Rindy said:
> 
> 
> > LittleZion said:
> ...


No offense taken.  Just curious why you thought that.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Rindy said:


> LittleZion said:
> 
> 
> > Rindy said:
> ...


Well, if you want a little more detail... I grew up in a house where the focus of attention was on material success. I saw how hollow that was, how empty and detached our family was in spite of how good it looked from the outside. So I decided very early on that money was not going to make me happy.


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I am. I love gadgets. I hate to part with my stuff and I feel good giving and receiving gifts. As a kid and teenager I looked forward to birthdays solely for the gifts I received. As I grew older, my parents used to give me cash for buying whatever I wanted (in a reasonable sense of course) on my birthday because I was never happy with the gifts they got me :lol though now I'm too old and ashamed to take any. 

That I'm poor is another thing though. I always have a long wishlist though hardly ever the money to fulfill it (at the moment an IPod tops it  ). These are the little joys of my life.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I used to think that I was pretty materialistic.

But then when I lived in Mexico for a year I found out that really I dont need a bunch of crap, and not having any of it really didnt bother me at all. The only thing I really missed was my car. :b

So I'd say that I'm not really materialistic. I mean, here in the States if I have the money for something, I'll get it, but I've found out that I wouldnt die without it.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

no


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:dd


----------

